# Happy Birthday John!!



## tx smoker (Jan 21, 2020)

Turns out that today is John's ( 

 SmokinVOLfan
 ) birthday. He's been a great friend and a very positive contributor to the forum. Just wanted a take a minute and formally wish him a HAPPY BIRTHDAY....

....to you
Robert


----------



## 73saint (Jan 21, 2020)

Happy Birthday John!!


----------



## sandyut (Jan 21, 2020)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 21, 2020)

Happy Birthday buddy....and many more!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 21, 2020)

Happy birthday John!

Ryan


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 21, 2020)

Happy Birthday! Hope you get some great presents...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 21, 2020)

Happy Birthday John

Warren


----------



## xray (Jan 21, 2020)

Happy Birthday big guy!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 21, 2020)

Happy birthday!


----------



## cansmoke (Jan 21, 2020)

Happy birthday, John.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 21, 2020)

HaPpY bIrThDaY jOhN

Chris


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jan 21, 2020)

Happy Birthday Vol !!


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 21, 2020)

Happy Birthday John!! Hope you had a great one.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 21, 2020)

And many more


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 21, 2020)

I raise my glass to you John, happy birthday! RAY


----------



## Steve H (Jan 22, 2020)

Happy Birthday John!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 22, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Turns out that today is John's (
> 
> SmokinVOLfan
> ) birthday. He's been a great friend and a very positive contributor to the forum. Just wanted a take a minute and formally wish him a HAPPY BIRTHDAY....
> ...



Well shucks Robert I appreciate the shout out on my birthday man! Turned out to be a great day other than being 25 degrees and dealing with the DMV trying to renew my license that expired and get a new "real ID". Got off work early, spent some time with the family, smoked a big batch of cheese, finally grilled some pizza, and drank some cold ones. Couldn't ask for much more!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 22, 2020)

Thanks for the like John it is appreciated.

Keep having them and you will catch me.

Warren


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 22, 2020)

73saint said:


> Happy Birthday John!!





sandyut said:


> Happy Birthday!





Smokin' in AZ said:


> Happy Birthday buddy....and many more!





Brokenhandle said:


> Happy birthday John!
> 
> Ryan





HalfSmoked said:


> Happy Birthday John
> 
> Warren





xray said:


> Happy Birthday big guy!





TNJAKE said:


> Happy birthday!





cansmoke said:


> Happy birthday, John.





jaxgatorz said:


> Happy Birthday Vol !!





jcam222 said:


> Happy Birthday John!! Hope you had a great one.





Fueling Around said:


> And many more





sawhorseray said:


> I raise my glass to you John, happy birthday! RAY





Steve H said:


> Happy Birthday John!



Thank you all for the Happy Birthday wishes! Means a lot coming from you guys! Coming up on two years being a part of the forum and made some good friends since being here. Yall just made my day that much better! Appreciate all the kind words!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 22, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Happy Birthday! Hope you get some great presents...JJ



Thanks Jimmy! Got a nice grilling apron that holds a 6 pack across the chest. My family knows by now that I enjoy the gag gifts and a good laugh. Sad thing is I can actually get some use out of it! Got some nice handmade gifts from my kids which of course are the best thing ever. Cant beat that!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 22, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> HaPpY bIrThDaY jOhN
> 
> Chris




Thanks Chris! Like the song. I hoisted a few cold ones yesterday in honor.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 22, 2020)

Nothing like hand made from the kids and grandkids no matter what it is.

Warren


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 22, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Thanks for the like John it is appreciated.
> 
> Keep having them and you will catch me.
> 
> Warren



Yeah I am working on it Warren they seem to keep coming up faster and faster and hair keeps turning more gray lol


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 22, 2020)

My next will be 77 LOL LOL

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 22, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Thanks Jimmy! Got a nice grilling apron that holds a 6 pack across the chest. My family knows by now that I enjoy the gag gifts and a good laugh. Sad thing is I can actually get some use out of it! Got some nice handmade gifts from my kids which of course are the best thing ever. Cant beat that!



That's COOL! I could use an Apron like that just relaxing in my Recliner! Does it come with a sufficiently long, flexible  and durable Straw?!?...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 22, 2020)

At the gathering JJ there is no problem we just keep handing you cold ones right out of the cooler.  Hahaha.

Warren


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 22, 2020)

Happy birthday Buddy!
Al


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 22, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> That's COOL! I could use an Apron like that just relaxing in my Recliner! Does it come with a sufficiently long, flexible  and durable Straw?!?...JJ



Lol not sure if it came with a straw but that sounds like a great addition


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 22, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> At the gathering JJ there is no problem we just keep handing you cold ones right out of the cooler.  Hahaha.
> 
> Warren



Now that sounds like my kind of gathering!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 22, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Happy birthday Buddy!
> Al



Thanks Al appreciate it!


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 22, 2020)

Happy belated b-day John, other then the dmv sounds like you had a nice birthday


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 22, 2020)

I'm thinking 1/4" Surgical Tubing would be perfect. Flexible and can be cleaned and reused...JJ


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 22, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> Happy belated b-day John, other then the dmv sounds like you had a nice birthday



Thanks Jim! And happy belated birthday to you as well. Meant to post in your other thread nice stuffer!


----------

